# bump on head won't go away?



## midnightwriter (Jan 1, 2009)

DS is 5, and he has a large bump on his head. When I discovered it (long hair) he was already calling it "my bump". Since the discovery, it hasn't disappered in the last month or more. It is pretty large. At one poing I found him bumping his head on the wall with the intent of flattening it out!

















DH **** has a bump on his head that he got in his childhood, so he is not worried.

I assume the bump happened after a fall / collision with something. Is this something that is within normal, or has to be checked?


----------



## midnightwriter (Jan 1, 2009)

Is it just a silly question? I'm kinda worried about it, though. Anyone has any thoughts?


----------



## Marnica (Oct 4, 2008)

It could be many things...an in grown hair, a subaceous cyst.

If he bumped his head hard enough to cause a hematoma that large that is not resolving, I think he would remeber that.
Personally I'd get it looked at.


----------



## JElaineB (Nov 12, 2005)

I'd take him to the doctor. Something that is that large and has been there that long should get looked at.


----------



## sunnysandiegan (Mar 5, 2008)

Disclaimer: I'm not the type to run to the doctor "just to be safe".

My DD had a big bump on her chin for over a year. It has finally gone away. We knew how it happened (although I have forgotten now) and we treated it holistically. It was under the surface of her skin and was not a pimple or ingrown hair or anything like that. I vaguely recall a fall.

Anyway, I use a variety of "sensors" to determine how to move forward. First, ignoring my "mommy fears", what is my gut reaction? Does it feel serious or minor? Second, how is my child reacting/acting? Aside from trying to "flatten out" his bump, is your son acting normal or is his behavior "off"? Third, if I am just not sure, I ask other parents and/or an advice nurse. Seeing it in person is far better than over the internet or phone, so I ask my neighbors or playgroup parents (etc). A call to the advice nurse is usually more for confirmation and instructions versus "should I bring her in?" If I ask that question, the answer is always yes.

My last call to the advice nurse was, "My daughter fell and hit her head. I heard that awful THUNK and she cried immediately. It has been a few years and I have forgotten the signs of a concussion. What should I look for?" The nurse asked a few questions (how high was the fall? what surface did she hit? how old is she? etc) and determined it was a gray area and told me the signs to look for. DD started acting oddly and we started packing up to go to the emergency room, then DD started vomiting. Grabbed a bucket on the way out the door.


----------

